# Gerda Taro, first female photojournalist killed in action



## limr (Dec 28, 2013)

Fascinating! 
BBC News - Gerda Taro: The forgotten photojournalist killed in action

Here's the new biography of hers that is mentioned in the article: Gerda Taro: Inventing Robert Capa: Jane Rogoyska: 9780224097130: Amazon.com: Books

I love reading biographies and now this is on my list. And now Robert Capa's is on the list as well.


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw a link to this very article today on another forum.   Is this not amazing stuff?   Movie-script worthy!!

She was a trailblazer in many ways.   :thumbup:


----------

